# Rant: lost auction on ebay! UPDATE :D



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Waa! I really wanted this:

Goat harness ebay auction

I contacted the seller, and he will make me one  details below, yay!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Rant: lost auction on ebay!*

sorry


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Rant: lost auction on ebay!*

Sorry you didn't get this... I've had problems putting on a regular dog harness... That thing has SOOOOO many straps.. I'd never be able to figure it out!


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Rant: lost auction on ebay!*

Keep, watching the seller. They sold 2 other ones just like it for $89 (in Dec.)!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Rant: lost auction on ebay!*



milk and honey said:


> Sorry you didn't get this... I've had problems putting on a regular dog harness... That thing has SOOOOO many straps.. I'd never be able to figure it out!


I like it, but agree, it seems to have so many straps, I don't think I could get a goat to stand still long enough for all that LOL! But I'm sure once they are trained they will stand for it 

I'd love to have a little cart and harness for a nice sized whether - I think my kids would LOVE it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Rant: lost auction on ebay!*

So sorry....


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: Rant: lost auction on ebay!*

No worries. I contacted the seller, and I offered him about the same price this one went for to get a green one. (I love green!) SO he is going to make me one. I know these have a lot of straps, but they seem better made then some other ones I have seen. And I am just going crazy to start training Delila to cart train. I have the cart, and I know she will pick it up just like that. I'm so exited! I plan to put her in the parades in our town this year.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Good for you for pursuing that harness... It just sounds so darn cute to have your goat in a parade with a cart!!!!


----------

